

The true power of regular expressions - sidcool1234
http://nikic.github.com/2012/06/15/The-true-power-of-regular-expressions.html

======
twopoint718
I know it is probably gauche, but here's a tl;dr: The "regexp" in your
programming language isn't "regular expression" from language theory. Adding
extra bells and whistles (like back references) gives "regexps" power _at
least_ equivalent to context-free languages.

This is an excellent article, and I hope the tl;dr makes you _more_ likely to
go and read it.

------
mck-
Best answer ever why you shouldn't parse HTML with regex:

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1732348/regex-match-
open-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1732348/regex-match-open-tags-
except-xhtml-self-contained-tags)

